# NHOS photos round 3



## Migrant13 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Secundino (Feb 14, 2015)

Any idea of the species of _Dendrochilum_ in the back of the first photo?

Thanks for sharing them all with us!


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Feb 14, 2015)

Secundino said:


> Any idea of the species of _Dendrochilum_ in the back of the first photo?
> 
> Thanks for sharing them all with us!



I saw that too, pretty cool looking?


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 14, 2015)

Secundino said:


> Any idea of the species of _Dendrochilum_ in the back of the first photo?
> 
> Thanks for sharing them all with us!



Your very welcome. That dendrochilum is bicallosum. Was towards the back of the display so didn't get a close up and was not able to sample the fragrance, if any.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow!!! A impressive show! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2015)

Migrant13 said:


> Your very welcome. That dendrochilum is bicallosum. Was towards the back of the display so didn't get a close up and was not able to sample the fragrance, if any.



Bicallosum is now convallariiforme:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36332


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing all of these great photos. Did A&P have the names of the paphs on the tags or just numbers that don't mean anything to us?


----------



## abax (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey Bedford, really nice photos to have been taken at an
orchid show. Usually the light is so bad at shows that pics
are very hard to do well. Thank you so much! Apparently,
the snow didn't slow you down.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the pics! I have a few pics from the NJOS show but most are green from lighting


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 16, 2015)

Bob in Albany said:


> Thanks for sharing all of these great photos. Did A&P have the names of the paphs on the tags or just numbers that don't mean anything to us?



Just numbers for the ones I was looking at. Kinda influenced my decision not to buy any but they had some tempting ones for sure.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 16, 2015)

abax said:


> Hey Bedford, really nice photos to have been taken at an
> orchid show. Usually the light is so bad at shows that pics
> are very hard to do well. Thank you so much! Apparently,
> the snow didn't slow you down.



Your welcome. Amazingly, all those photos were taken with my iPhone. With regard to the snow, the show was a welcome respite. We have been pounded here in Boston. I am sure my fellow Canadian and Midwest ST's will laugh at us but this much snow in such a short period of time is very taxing on mind and body. We are going to the POE next week in SF (and visiting our daughter) so will be a welcome relief from the bitter cold and towering snowdrifts.


----------

